# Norwegian: kicked off its latch



## torrobin

Hi, I wonder how to translate the phrase: 'kicked off its latch'

"The outer door to the (old) block was ajar. It had been _kicked off its latch_ some while back and no one had bothered to repair it."

...slått ut av dørklinken..?

Ettersom jeg forstår så er det slik at det ikke lenger går an å lukke døren - men jeg forstår ikke helt HVA som nøyaktig har skjedd. 

Takknemlig for alle svar!


----------



## TomTrussel

sparket av (dør)hengslene

TT


----------



## torrobin

TomTrussel said:


> sparket av (dør)hengslene
> 
> TT


Ifølge http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latch_%28hardware%29
Wikipedia så er ikke latch hengslene.


----------



## TomTrussel

Åh, det er en gammeldags slå eller låsbolt, vi bruker låsbolt på de som er inni dagens låser, og i elektroniske låser.

Som i "bak lås og slå"

TT


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Jeg tror også det kan være: _klinke,_ _hekte_, _sperre, reile_ eller enkelt og greit _​lås_
(Jeg jukset litt og brukte ordboka)


----------



## sendintheclowns

Det er vel noen som har sparket inn døren, slik at låsbolten ble revet ut (enten fra døren eller fra veggen)?


----------



## torrobin

Takk for bidrag! Jeg var sikker på at det var dørlåsen som var ødelagt (jfr. Wikipedia-linken), men jeg ble forvirret av ordet "kicked off" - det virker ikke som noe man gjør med en lås. 

Fant nå dette bildet - hvor "latch" ser ut til å være benevnelsen på hengsler...

Eller kanskje amerikanere og briter har forskjellig navn på de forskjellige delene...? Denne teksten er av en britisk forfatter.


----------



## Dan2

torrobin said:


> ... jeg ble forvirret av ordet "kicked off" - det virker ikke som noe man gjør med en lås.


Right.  A general comment: here, as in some of your other questions, the author's wording seems strange or careless to me (as a native speaker) too.


----------



## sendintheclowns

"To latch" betyr jo _å gripe_ eller i forbindelse med dører, _å smekke_ (igjen) og det bildet er av en bestemt type hengsel med fjærer som holder døren lukket når den blir smekket igjen. Så det er vel neppe et generelt uttrykk for hengsel.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

I agree. There is some strange, or at least unusual wording here. Let's go out on a limb:_ Kick_ (verb) can mean a number things, but I presume that in this context it refers to 'ripped off', 'torn' or 'fallen off'. _Latch_ can also be a number of things, but in reference to a door it is usually the safety lock or a sliding lock, or some sort of locking mechanism besides the doorknob. I am pretty confident it does not refer to the hinges, but perhaps to the pegs falling into the frame top and bottom. I have no real suggestion for the sentence, but _den var slått ut av slåen_ eller _slått ut av festene_​ might work


----------



## torrobin

Så hva med: 
"Ytterdøren sto på gløtt. Låsen hadde blitt ødelagt og døren kunne ikke lenger smekkes igjen, og ingen hadde brydd seg om å reparere den. "

(det er mer en omskrivning enn en direkte oversettelse, men det er i alle fall klart hva som er i veien med døren - selv om det ikke sies noe om _hvordan_ den ble ødelagt. Jeg liker uttrykket "smekkes igjen".)

The outer door to the (old) block was ajar. It had been _kicked off its latch_ some while back and no one had bothered to repair it


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Omskrivinger fungerer som regel best, og jeg synes din er veldig bra!


----------



## torrobin

Takk, NYC! Uttrykket "døren ble bent opp" datt ned i meg i dag: 

"Noen hadde bent opp døren og nå kunne den ikke smekkes igjen, og ingen hadde brydd seg om å reparere den."

Jeg trodde "å benne" var et vanlig uttrykk/ord, men det står ikke i ordboka. 
Man kan jo evt. bruke uttrykket "lirke opp" istedet.


----------



## sendintheclowns

Mener du "å ben*d*e?" (i.e. _to bend_) I tilfelle heter det vel "ble bendt," men du tenker kanskje på noe som har med å bruke beina? (Men det har ikke jeg hørt om.)

"Lirke opp" høres vel litt puslete ut i forhold til den mer voldsomme "kicked off" synes jeg  "Lirke opp" er vel heller "to pick (a lock)"


----------



## NorwegianNYC

"Noen hadde brutt opp døra..."


----------



## torrobin

Hei, clowns. Takk! Ja, det skrives "bender":

Fra Bokmålsordboka:
_ - presse, trykke (på enden av et spett e l) bryte og bende med spettet_

Så; "noen hadde bendt opp døren" - det er ganske nærme "kicked off", synes jeg.

"Noen hadde brutt opp døra" er kanskje vel så bra. Takk, NYC!


----------

